# Thoughts on starting a new bait shop on Central Ohio



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Me and a buddy of mine have been talking about starting a bait shop in great detail and are thinking about doing this a year down the road. My question to you guys is: Where would you guys like to see a bait shop here in central ohio where there is not one already? Besides the highest quality live bait and customer service, what else would you like to see in this bait shop that would make you come back again. Any suggestions at all would be much appreciated!

Thank you,

Matt


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

What you need to do is create a map of Central Ohio....and insert a layer of 'existing bait shops'. That should give you an idea of areas that are lacking coverage. I think it's a good idea....just gotta find the right spot and be willing to take tackle sales online.


----------



## BarnyardMonkey (Apr 14, 2005)

Along Riverside drive/33 would be my pick.
theres always been a shortage between Griggs and O'shay.

closest one that i know of, is out by the twin lakes area.
i usually have to use R&R if i get bait for that area,but it's way out of the way.


Good idea though, good luck.


----------



## gohabs1985 (Mar 20, 2010)

campus area would be my choice. yeah i am bias because i live on campus but it is central to a LOT of areas around columbus.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Having a bait shop would be great until you have to run it all the time when you would rather be out fishing. 

Mushi gave great advice. Running a small business like that is tough. To do good consistent business you would have to offer things that many of the bix box outfits dont and then you are only catering to a micro market. Therefore, it would be difficult to remain viable. You would need to keep supply to a minimum(predominantly small market items not found or hard to find elswhere). I can think of a couple of examples: War Eagle Spinnerbaits, Venom plastics, plain lead heads in ALL sizes, and maybe a good selection of Lucky Strike lures. Also, need to keep other operating costs down. Also, think about hours of operation. Lot of times fishermen want bait EARLY in the morning. What about seasonal limitation? You going to carry ice fishing stuff in the winter, and bait? Just some different things to think through.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Stock venom and they will come!


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

BarnyardMonkey said:


> Along Riverside drive/33 would be my pick.
> theres always been a shortage between Griggs and O'shay.


Many of tried. Even a trailer down in the parking lot of griggs back in the 80's... All have failed around that area except for the Home Road Location. I also think a bait shop is still open in dublin off of Riverside. But I don't know. It's been a while since I've drove down riverside from Ostrander.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Also look into rod and reel repair, and other services you may be able to offer, deli meals you know grab and goes, it seems the whole lure building thing is taking off also, good luck with everything.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

First off run quickly to your local primary care physician and have both your heads checked. That being said,having had 2 bait & tackle stores myself in the past, you need to consider the many,many hours you will have to put into the business before you ever see the first dime.You'll have to build it from the ground up,both loyal customers,loyal bait suppliers,loyal employees.Almost all of us have tried a new bait store at one time or another and many areas of First impression will play into how well you do.Ranging from your personal appearance,to the cleanliness of your shop,to how well you stock the shop,to the quality of every item you carry from live bait to a bag of chips.If one fails,you will have a uphill battle ever gaining the trust & loyalty of the customer offended or cheated.
How many times have one of us gone into a bait store with bucket in hand,asked for bass minnows and get them in the boat or on the bank and dig into them only to find minnows that would have trouble catching a crappie from being so small,or get a dozen crawlers only to discover the majority of them are hardly past the dug worm stage or dead,and my favorite ,asking for 2 dozen bass minnows and see the salesman actually hand counting them with the accuracy of a pharmacist dispensing morphine.Talk about a turn off that will sourer a customer fast.
I have been at one of my stores from 6pm Friday till 7 am Tuesday straight through on holiday weekends when you get so tired you get numb but you have to do it for the loyal customer as most are dependent on you for top quality & service.The old saying "you get out of it what you put into it applies here" You slack on quality & service and you might as well drive down the street throwing 20 dollar bills out the window as you get the same results.
Now I could go into the thousands of items you could carry and the thousand you shouldn't but I won't as I could write a book on bait stores so I'll spare you all that.
Mushi started you in the right direction by looking at present locations on a map.Also consider the populations in the areas and popularity of the area as both will enter the field on rather you succeed or fail.But most importantly realize the hours & work you will have to put into it to be a success. 
Good Luck


----------



## lunchbox (Mar 25, 2009)

i'd like to see one at griggs. seems to be the only place i can't find bait somewhat near. but i agree with some of these guys here. you can't offer just bait, need to have some other things to lure in some people. maybe if it was more of a fishing supply store that offered live bait. and offer all kinds of products and services. then you wouldn't necessarily have to be on the water...you could go a few miles away where its on the way to the water, but you get customers passing by on a busier road where you'll be seen more. and whoever had the food idea was right on. how many times have you guys stopped in a bait shop and grabbed something to eat on, just in case you got hungry later on?


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Back in the late 70s and early 80s, there was a bait store on the the west side of griggs where there are some condos, i believe. Right off fishinger by the bridge. It was on the hill as you come down it.
I loved theat bait shop.
There hasnt been a bait shop close since then.
The nearest 1 is at Broad and rome rd, or the 1 at hague.
Would be nice to have 1 at Griggs again. Between fisher and Hayden rd.
At least the minnies wont die.
Sorry im a fishaholic, and all my friends and family KNOW WHO I AM!
I have all the bait stores on speed dial


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I appreciate all the advice! It would not just be a bait shop. I would also have many of the popular lures that are used in this area frequently. We thought about different services such as: rod and reel repair, cleaning fish for you, delivery of bait to you within so many miles of the bait store, providing extensive fishing reports, a website full of information as well as possibly taking orders from the website on popular lures we have well stocked. My cousin currently owns Rod Benders Tackle which makes the Vibes. Those seem to be very popular up here so incorporating him into all this would be wise I would think. I would also like to carry food and beverages. I thought about beer and tobacco sales too but I don't know how much it would be for the licensing or how much of a pain it would be. I have not looked into that yet. I have thought about Griggs area but I want to be in the ice fishing market during the winter months as well and I think being closer to Alum and even on the way to Indian would help that. Mush is right I just need to lay down a map and see where the bait shops are now and go from there. I was going to partner up with a buddy and we realize the hours are very long. Most likely thought about 5am-8 or 9pm during the peak months. Eventually we would need to hire employees. Our two main worries are: How much will this cost, how soon will we see profit, and is it worth quitting our steady full time jobs right now to invest in a high risk business. Lots of thinking to do....Again thanks for all the advice and keep it coming if you'd like!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

33/Riverside between Griggs/Oshay would be pretty much untapped. Indian has TONS of bait shops, and itll be hard to break into that local scene. Fishermen are loyal.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Depending on what you are currently doing as full time it may be wise to hire someone right away and keep your cash flow from your current jobs.


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

The Scioto needs a bait shop desperately. The problem is that around that area the property values are high and rent would be obnoxious. Tough for a seasonal business. I would love to see it though.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

There are 3 of them I can think of out here on Buckeye lake that I can think of not counting buckeye outdoors.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's a link to baitshops / tackle stores in Ohio. Of course this is a fluid list so it issn't going to be 100% accurate. YOu can sort by city or zipcode if you want.....
http://www.baitnet.com/search.php?action=statelist&state=OH&todisplay=25&letter=O&letter=0


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have seen them come and go. Dont get me wrong I run a small construction company in my spare time and that clientel is very loyal with word of mouth. I live in Newark and I have seen a lot of BIG DREAMS with bait shops, and my biggest complaint is they dont open early enough. Good Luck to you but the best advise is to KEEP the cost of operations low, and sell weird bait that most don't, Shad, Creek Chub, Goldfish Etc. Also you have to think of the off season, close the shop or sell beer, snacks...... for the Local crowd. No matter what your locals will help keep the rent paid more than anything else.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Yea, anywhere near or between griggs, and oshay. Does not have to be on the river, just close.


----------



## BarnyardMonkey (Apr 14, 2005)

> Back in the late 70s and early 80s, there was a bait store on the the west side of griggs where there are some condos, i believe. Right off fishinger by the bridge. It was on the hill as you come down it.
> I loved theat bait shop.



I remember that little shop, but only went to it once when i was around 12.
caught some fish at griggs and wouldn't stop till my dad took me there to get it weighed. the guy at the shop actually gave me a free spinner bait heh, was pretty cool i thought.

Also remember that small trailer by the dock area at Griggs, but never could catch them open.


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

Having an area where it is easy to pull off the road with a boat and get on again is very
helpful. I have two bait shops near where I fish ... one that is fairly easy to park near with a boat the other that is more difficult and much more difficult to pull out of and get where you want to go near rush hour. Even though I hear the more difficult location has better bait I avoid it 9 times out of 10 because of the difficulty in parking and getting back out again.


----------



## troutdude (Jul 28, 2008)

dnavarroj said:


> The nearest 1 is at Broad and rome rd, or the 1 at hague.


Just FYI, I think the Hague shop is now closed. They took the sign down. When I talked with the owner last fall, he just wasn't doing the business he thought he would.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

hatfield75 said:


> The Scioto needs a bait shop desperately. The problem is that around that area the property values are high and rent would be obnoxious. Tough for a seasonal business. I would love to see it though.


Took the words out of my mouth. Anything on 33 from downtown to Oshay is going to be prohibitively expensive to rent. The exceptions would be the Grandview ave. area and that nearly vacant strip mall right near 161/33 intersection..Im betting you could get a good deal on a place there.

If you want to be successful you will need to do any number of things. First make sure to stock a good line of plastics in a wide variety of colors. Preferably carry both Khalins and Venom (in a WIDE variety...Not just 3-4 colors). Next you need to stock a good selection of cranks/stickbaits. R&R really has this approach dialed in: they carry basically every color/type of smithwick out there and almost always have them all in stock. Gander Mt & Dicks? They carry 4 colors at best, most are floating and 75% of the time there sold out of all but 2 colors..INFURIATING! So infuriating that I will gladly drive the extra 20min down to R&R because I know they will have what I need.


Also target your clientele: Possibly post a thread in the lounge (or better yet in this forum) asking that people what they use most often on the Scioto/Alum (im guessing 90% of those your customers will be fishing one of the two). Im sure you will get alot of good responses, i'll get working on my list


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Raybo92255 said:


> Having an area where it is easy to pull off the road with a boat and get on again is very
> helpful. I have two bait shops near where I fish ... one that is fairly easy to park near with a boat the other that is more difficult and much more difficult to pull out of and get where you want to go near rush hour. Even though I hear the more difficult location has better bait I avoid it 9 times out of 10 because of the difficulty in parking and getting back out again.


That strip mall near 161/33 would be perfect for boater access since its so vacant. I'd concentrate my efforts there, possibly try and get the old Mark-Pi's building that sits right on 33? Man that alone would give you a HUGE boost in traffic.


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

As stated earlier Griggs and O'Shay best bet around here but would be pretty high rent. That being said and not knowing what your capital is or overall vision would be.... here are my "for what it's worth" thoughts.
Involve as many people "customers" in your vision as you can. Meaning always have a contest: Scioto Carp, Catfish, bass whatever.. bring them in or allow pics so catch and release guys stay interested also, there will always be the cheaters but it's like when you go to the fair and spend five bucks playing a game to win a fifty cent prize. Formal tournemnets stricter rules of course. the idea is getting people in and keep them coming back and recognizing them with photos on board or posting pics and contest winners on-line. Prizes can be anything, dosen't have to be $500.00 bucks. Rod and Reel combo, free bait for a month whatever.
Classes for beginners. How many single moms or dad's for that matter, want to teach their son or daughter to fish or just want to learn themselves? They don't know where to begin. I would seriously consider advertising the heck out of it and see what happens.
Include gear with class fee and include a day trip to a local impoundment. Start out with bluegill and go from there. Different species different class. When you get to the point where you just had 10 people in a largemouth class. You went over top water, cranks, and soft plastics. Spinning and baitcasting. Where do you think they will pick up these products as they are heading out the door? Service the heck out of them and you have customers for life.
Good example is and I have no idea how old Barnyardmonkey is. The post above, he remembered a guy giving him a spinner when he was 12..that says a lot. 

Some other thoughts:

Fall in central Ohio, most are packing up gear. Steelheading is just heating up around Cleveland. How many people go up or want to but know nothing about it or what a noodle rod is and where to get one? I haven't seen too many on the shelves around here but know quite a few guys who drop a pretty penny at the Gander Mtn. up there.
Also a lot of guys heading up to the Maumee. the store bearing that name does a pretty good business. How about a place local where you could stock up the night before and not have to make that stop in the AM.
If you can build enough in enough niches you can make it through the season. Somethings always runnin or getting ready to somewhere!

Team up with guide services and get a commish from refrerrals.

Have a live bait side and a lodge type setting on the other. Ever go to Mad River Outfitters? I don't know why but I can hang out in there all day. I think it's the dog.
Since Dicks bought Galyan's every place around here is just kind of cold and sterile.
Wood walls and a fireplace would go a long way as far as keeping people around longer and feeling comfortable ohh and don't forget the dog.

Just some random thoughts and these from a guy who is struggling to keep his own venture afloat! So again...for what it's worth.

Good Luck!


----------



## gump (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey we need a real bait store at buckeye i mean come on i bye minnes an there ded befor i get a hook in em. there is no bait in the thornville end of the lake at all rent is cheap there an you could get a lot of the pepple that come from the east down 70 an if you could get a place at the beach man you would be in the money.just make shure you sell beer an cigs lol. but for real that is a good place an i might be abel to set you up in a place i have liv'd there for 25 years an know a good bit of pepple. so bring it on. good luck with what ever you do.


----------



## catfishhuntr (Mar 27, 2009)

a good place to set up shop i my oppinion would in between delaware on 23north before u get to the dam there is a bait store/gas station there called obees but they only have live bait and its way expensive and the product is **** ask anyone who has gone there on the other side of the road from that place a building that was a small shop that has been vacant for a few years now im sure the rent would be cheap and u would benefit well at that location it has ample parking and is on the east side of the road and being delaware u r gonna get alot of buisness since u will be a stones through to the lake


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

You all are giving me such great information! I really do appreciate it! Tightline - you are right on about the 'guide' type services. We had thought about in the past making a business doing just that. Now if we could incorporate that as one of our many services into the bait store, that would be money! It seems general locations most have mentioned is 33 near griggs/scioto or between griggs and o'shay. Had a few people mention Buckeye but also have been told they have 3 or 4 bait shops already. And then what was just mentioned, Rt. 23 close to Delaware. These are all great ideas for locations. Now it's just deciding on one and finding a building for rent. One thing we really wanted to do is bring in business during ice fishing season along with the regular April-September popular season. Not sure which of these locations would be best for that? Also as stated before, feel free to list certain lures/items you would like to see in a baitshop that you either normally don't see in Dick's/Walmart or lures/items you don't want to drive all the way to Dick's/Walmart for. There has already been a few good lists, keep them coming. I got my own list going as well. Again thank you everyone for the very helpful information! The planning process is definitely underway!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I will throw in another vote for the Griggs/Oshay area, its hard not to agree with the others though that the rent in the area would make your overhead insane, I remember my Dad taking me in the shop by Fishinger Bridge many a year ago, I venture clear down to R&R presently because the bait is nice and lively which cant be said for some others in the area.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I say anywhere between alum and delaware there are plenty of busy roads out that way, such as 23 and 36/37 the only good bait shop around there is nortons and they are clear at the north end of deleware chesire is ok but are lacking very limited selection mostly a carry out that carries live bait. One located centrally between the two would draw people fishing two lakes not just one.

I agree about carrying live bait that others don't that would be a draw for a lot of people as well as good selection of fishing products. I think why alot of newer bait stores fail is beacuse of)
bad loaction
not a very good selection
not enough advertisement

do it right and there is plenty of money to be made. also if you wan tto stay open year round you may make it a sporting store ie: sell hunting supplies ammo and maybe even guns. that would be a big draw also


----------



## OSUBryan (Aug 26, 2009)

I would recommend Alum Creek area. Norton's is ok, but they don't carry high end rods & reels. One thing I would recommend is spooling line for free. If I buy the line from you, it would be awesome customer service to spool it for me. I think it is always about getting people through your door. That would be a service that would not cost you a lot to provide for free just to get people browsing your store. Also, consider a website to go a nice website to go along with your store. I do shop at Norton's because they have stuff that Walmart and Meijer doesn't have. That is what you have to do too.


----------



## OSUBryan (Aug 26, 2009)

Another Idea would be to try out the idea of buying and selling of gently used equipment. People are always looking for a good place to unload and buy equipment for a good deal.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I think owning a bait shop would be a good idea for someone who does NOT like to fish.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Seems like the bases are well covered. It also sounds like a life changing event.
I suppose looking at the successfull bigger operations like Buckeye Outdoors Gander mountian and some of the smaller ones like Harry and Dots and the one on Frank rd. (can't remember the name). If there is any way to find out what they make money on would be helpful. 
Everyne agrees that the scioto area is lacking but you sure can't argue with Alum's traffic. 
Act like your sharing a secret spot or method. Remember your customers.
Things that drive me crazy......A bait store out of bait.....out of the one thing they used to have.......not open on time.....
I wish you all the best and hope you still find the time to fish.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

OSUBryan said:


> Another Idea would be to try out the idea of buying and selling of gently used equipment. People are always looking for a good place to unload and buy equipment for a good deal.


this is a great idea


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

fishintechnician said:


> this is a great idea


Already tryin to sell my minnow bucket?


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> Already tryin to sell my minnow bucket?


Hire the girl from Obees on US 23n and ohiohunter is THERE!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Dublin will never allow a bait store in there they couldnt wait to get rid of the old bait store up by hard road but you never know until you try good luck.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

This is kind of fun!

Looking at where the existing shops are, something around Griggs as mentioned...Having tackle and lures would be a plus

I'd say keep your day jobs until the business establishes itself...unless you're both single and don't mind sleeping in a back room of the shop on cots.

Doing the above, you can start at any level you can afford and expand as able...aquiring a large inventory is a pretty expensive proposition; you'll have to take out a loan and that repayment cost will add to your usual monthly operating costs.

Trying to do too much too soon could be a problem.

What to do during the winter is a concern, though you can begin as a seasonal business and expand that as/if you are able.

Actually, providing services/supplies to hunters/shooters could be a very good idea since many also fish. Deer check too perhaps. Some of the other ideas regarding food, beverages, misc items are viable. You could very well get business from people in the area who hike, bike, walk and picnic.

A website is essential. 

Personally, every lure and type of tackle has to catch me first before the fish see it...and I like to browse. I'll do online for stuff I can not get locally, but it's obviously more enjoyable to do so in person. There's some neat stuff out there that hardly anyone carries.

With all the business side requirements that every concern has to deal with thrown in, I'd say that it is going to be a lot of work...good luck!!


----------



## fish_ohio (Apr 9, 2010)

if you think about it i live in plain city the nearest bait shops to me are on west borad st about twenty miles away and the of is on chestshire at alum and when we want to stay clost to home we cant and if there was a bait shop in dublin close to griss i think you would get alot of customers thats just my thoughts and a nother good point is that it would be close to antrim and with the trout release this weekend wou ld have brought in alot of money!!!


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

have you thought about doing something like a bait/tackle and something else like gas station or something to that effect?that would bring in more than just fisherman.it could also bring in more $.just a thought.it would not limit you,you would get biz from local nonfishing types


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Hire pretty girls with tans in short white shorts. that will get me and my buddies there!


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

DelawareAngler said:


> Hire the girl from Obees on US 23n and ohiohunter is THERE!


Hell I'd by stock!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

After a lot of thought and talking with my buddy I am going to open the bait shop with, we decided not to open one until next March, or perhaps during ice fishing season if in the right location. The reasons being, I am getting married in September and will be on a week and a half honeymoon. That would not be good as I think business would be rocking during this time, like we think it would be if we opened it this summer. Plus, there is so much to do we probably would not have it open until middle of summer. There are a couple other small reasons but this is the right decision. However, I assure you we are going to open one next year. Location? Well I can tell you I drove up and down 33 today by Griggs and saw about 15 different buildings that used to be businesses but are no longer there. That is not a good sign, why would all these business in that area fail with so much traffic? Drive from 161 to Fishinger and besides gas stations and couple restaurants, almost everything out of business. Anyone know why this might be? High rent? I am going to drive up 23 tomorrow and check it out. But those are 2 locations I like best right now. Still taking suggestions! I also have a good idea of what a successful bait shop needs succeed thanks to all your replies to this thread, however if you would like to keep adding suggestions on what you would like to see, it would be much appreciated! Again, I assure you we will have it up and running by next March at the latest! Thank you and good luck fishing!

Matt


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very high rent in that area. I doubt you could make any money if you were located along Riverside Dr. anywhere. From Grandview to Home Road you'll pay way over top dollar. Look around the Hilliard Area for someplace a little most cost effective.


----------



## jbender1000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Somethin near griggs/oshay for sure! I live right off the river and nothin is more frustrating than having to drive 30 minutes out to get minnows, get back and half of 'em are dead already. Waste of time and money. We need something close....BAD!!!!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Glad to hear you are pretty certain on the idea! About 33 near Griggs...just because other businesses in that area are not doing well, doesn't mean a tackle shop wouldn't. Other businesses probably do not have a great reason to be located there. Your tackle shop on the otherhand, does. It's worth a thought. Dale is probably correct though regarding rent. Maybe if you could get a good deal on a place such as an old gas station or dairy mart. It doesn't have to look or be real nice. Us anglers are not picky



dre said:


> After a lot of thought and talking with my buddy I am going to open the bait shop with, we decided not to open one until next March, or perhaps during ice fishing season if in the right location. The reasons being, I am getting married in September and will be on a week and a half honeymoon. That would not be good as I think business would be rocking during this time, like we think it would be if we opened it this summer. Plus, there is so much to do we probably would not have it open until middle of summer. There are a couple other small reasons but this is the right decision. However, I assure you we are going to open one next year. Location? Well I can tell you I drove up and down 33 today by Griggs and saw about 15 different buildings that used to be businesses but are no longer there. That is not a good sign, why would all these business in that area fail with so much traffic? Drive from 161 to Fishinger and besides gas stations and couple restaurants, almost everything out of business. Anyone know why this might be? High rent? I am going to drive up 23 tomorrow and check it out. But those are 2 locations I like best right now. Still taking suggestions! I also have a good idea of what a successful bait shop needs succeed thanks to all your replies to this thread, however if you would like to keep adding suggestions on what you would like to see, it would be much appreciated! Again, I assure you we will have it up and running by next March at the latest! Thank you and good luck fishing!
> 
> Matt


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I have always thought of the idea of a baitshop on wheels...... They have icecream trucks so why not a bait-truck? If you wanted to do a bait-truck you cant forget the pop,water, and food! Who knows if this would work or not? You won't know until you try it!


----------

